# Shampoo Bar 'soap puck' molds?



## KiwiMoose (Jul 12, 2019)

Howdy,

Does one have to use a press to make the syndet shampoo bars?  Is there a manual (cheaper) way of pressing them?  I don; think i can get the puck molds here, but i can get moon cake molds.  How can i ensure it is compressed enough in the mold, or does it not matter?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2019)

I just used a regular single cavity silicone mold. The syndet recipe I used was fairly fluid, no pressing needed.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 12, 2019)

I use hand presser puck,  your syndet must be kind of dry to do it.  I found the weight the best weight for one puck it is 67 g , it gives me very nice bar,  I got new one smaller one so again I will try to get the optimal weight it all depends what mold you use


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 12, 2019)

My understanding is a press is necessary to form the syndet bars that aren't heated to melt the ingredients. 

If you do a melted type bar like I do, you can use any mold you'd use for regular soap. I have some small silicone molds that I use that make a 2-3 ounce bar (50-75 grams). I freeze the bars to unmold them and that works pretty well.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 12, 2019)

I use press cause it looks nice and feels nice in my palm.  I melt my butter, bmts 50 ro bmts plus,  cetyl , and on the very end I add some prills  more for the look of that than lather


----------



## Cellador (Jul 12, 2019)

I bought a "press mold" from Cada Soapery. I also heat my ingredients, but I find it works well if you use plastic wrap in between the mold & syndet mixture. It's sticky, but it turns out better than the ones I try to shove into molds.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 12, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I bought a "press mold" from Cada Soapery. I also heat my ingredients, but I find it works well if you use plastic wrap in between the mold & syndet mixture. It's sticky, but it turns out better than the ones I try to shove into molds.


I swipe mold with silicone then put into freezer for 25 min then unmold it,  works ok


----------



## Deborah Long (Jul 14, 2019)

@KiwiMoose - If you know of or actually have a 3D  printer, I can send you a link to a mold exactly like the Cada mold.  That way you can have one made close to you and should be less expensive!  Although - a mold is not a necessity if it's fluid enough, as others have said...


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 14, 2019)

Ooh - we have a 3d Printer : )
I don't imagine mine will be very fluid.


----------



## Deborah Long (Jul 14, 2019)

@KiwiMoose - Here you go!  Have fun and let us know how it turns out!  I love mine!  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2701038


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 16, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @KiwiMoose - Here you go!  Have fun and let us know how it turns out!  I love mine!  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2701038


Thank you so much Deb!  My step son has had a look at it and can make it for me no problem (he's the 3-D printer whizz-kid).  I'm going to scale it down because I think I only need 6 cm.  Do you use the 8cm size for shampoo bars?  It seems a little big to me.


----------



## CherylMoore (Jul 16, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> My understanding is a press is necessary to form the syndet bars that aren't heated to melt the ingredients.
> 
> If you do a melted type bar like I do, you can use any mold you'd use for regular soap. I have some small silicone molds that I use that make a 2-3 ounce bar (50-75 grams). I freeze the bars to unmold them and that works pretty well.



I use SCI Powder and not the noodles, then put them in the mold. Pop the in the freezer for a bit and they are ready. Used SwiftCraftMonkeys recipe at first and they turn out so nice bubbly without any harshness for the eyes. I don't pack mine in the molds because of all the extracts and other goodies. They even pass the test of dropping them from waste high with not breakage or crumbling.


----------



## Deborah Long (Jul 16, 2019)

@KiwiMoose   I have the 8cm one and personally like the size.  It fits well in my hand, if I want a 'smaller' bar, I just don't fill it up quite so much!  Glad this is going to work for you!


----------

